# obx header problem ka24de>help



## ma70s13 (Feb 17, 2004)

ok i have 2 exaust leaks...one from the egr that i had to cut and one from the bottom pipe that i waz not able to remove from the old downpipe...what can i plugg these of with or what could i do?. help please

jason...oh how do u post pics on here? ill post a pic


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

umm.... duct tape??


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> umm.... duct tape??


lol that's what the fool did on my first 240. i looked under the car and all i see was duct tape all over the damn 'flowmaster' exhuast.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

a big bolt and some JB Weld...


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

Use this 14052-21R00 from the dealer it is a plug ~$11 it is made for the egr, it is called an egr plug, it also should would for the AIV the other hole. You could use this too they say this works on the sr so it should work on the ka http://www.300degree.com/hard_parts/egrkit/ it has plates to block off the other side of the egr.

On a side note how well did that header fit other then that i need a new one bc my flange on the stock header and the cat a corroded to hell.


----------

